# التوربينات الهوائية



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (12 نوفمبر 2010)

التوربينات الريحية أو محولات طاقة الرياح الكهربائية هي أنظمة لتحويل طاقة الحركة للرياح إلى طاقة ميكانيكية على هيئة حركة دورانية يتم عن طريقها تشغيل مولدات كهربائية للحصول على طاقة كهربائية يمكن استخدمها في إغراض مختلفة. 


انواع التوربينات الريحية: 
تصنف التوربينات الريحية عادة حسب نوعية محور الدوران: 
1/ توربينات ذات المحور الرأسي والتي يكون فيها محور الدوران عمودي على سطح الأرض.
2/ توربينات ذات المحور الأفقي ويكون فيها محور الدوران أفقي موازيا لسطح الأرض.
ويصنف كل منها إلى: 
* توربينات تعمل بالدفع. 
* توربينات تعمل بالرفع. 

التوربينات الريحية ذات المحور الافقي (العاملة بالرفع) 
يمثل هذا النوع من التوربينات الريحية الغاليبة العظمى المستخدمة في العالم,ويتفاوت عدد الريش في هذا النوع من التوربينات من ريشة واحدة إلى ثلاث ريش. 
كما أن المقطع العرضي للريشة يكون على هيئة جنيح ولهذا فهي تحتاج إلى تقنيات عالية في عمليات التصنيع. ويتميز هذا النوع بسرعة دوران عالية مقارنة بالتوربينات متعددة الريش المستخدمة في عمليات ضخ المياه بالنظام الميكانيكي وغالبا ما يستخدم صندوق تروس ذا نسبة تحويل معينة للحصول على السرعات العالية التي يحتاج إليها المولد,ويصل معامل القدرة لها إلى 0.4 عندما تكون سرعة الدوران عند طرف الريشة من 4 إلى 6 أضعاف سرعة الرياح المتدفقة على التوربينة كما تتميز بخفة الوزن وخصوصا بعد إدخال الألياف الزجاجية في عمليات تصنيع الريش بدلا من المعادن والأخشاب.وتصنف التوربينات الريحية حسب أحجامها والطاقة المولدة منها إلى: 
* توربينات صغيرة الحجم ذات سعة أقل من 5 ك.وات. 
* توربينات متوسطة الحجم ذات سعة من 50 إلى 500 ك.وات. 
* توربينات كبيرة الحجم ذات سعة أكبر من 500 ك.وات وتستخدم معظم مزارع الرياح في العالم اليوم الأحجام من 500 إلى 1000 ك.وات حيث أثبتت جدوى استخداماتها فنياً و إقتصادياً. وقريباً فإنه من المتوقع أن يصبح الحجم الشائع الإستعمال في المزارع الريحية هو 1000 ك.وات أو أكبر. 
هذا وتوجد توربينات كبيرة الحجم لا تزال في دور التجربة ذات سعة 3 ميجاوات و تربينات عملاقة تصل قدرتها إلى 4 ميجاوات وهى لا تزال في مرحلة البحث و التطوير . 

إستخدامات مركزية:
يتم فيها توصيل مجموعة من التوربينات الريحية على شكل مزارع ريحية بالشبكة العامة للكهرباء .وقد اثبت هذا الإستخدام جدوه الإقتصادية حيث إنه منافساً لسعر الكهرباء المنتجة من محطات الفحم في مواقع عديدة من العالم . 
هذا الشكل يوضح توزيع المراوح في مزرعة رياح . 

إستخدامات الغير مركزية 
في هذا النوع من الإستخدام يتم تركيب منظومات صغيرة الحجم في مناطق معزولة عن الشبكة مع إستخدام وسيلة لتخزين الطاقة الكهربائية (نضائد)أو مع مولد كهربائي مساعد يعمل بالديزل و تقوم بتزويد المستهلك مباشرة بإحتياجاته الطاقاوية . 
هذا الشكل يوضح تربينة ريحية في نظام معزول عن الشبكة مع نضائد لتخزين الطاقة الكهربائية حيث يحول التيار المتردد إلى تيار مستمر عبر محول لتخزينه في نضائد ثم يحول التيار المستمر المأخوذ من النضائد إلى تيار متردد يستخدم لتغذية الأحمال أو لتشغيل معدات كهربائية في الأغراض التالية: 
* ضخ المياه. 
* التدفئة. 
* التبريد. 
* تسخين المياه. 
* تحلية المياه

منقـــــــــــــول
www.muhandes.net​


----------

